# CPCO Exam Question



## coder21 (Feb 23, 2017)

I bought the study guide and printed out the reference on the website.  Did all chapter questions, practice test in book and practice test online.  I felt pretty comfortable for the test.  I failed it.  What else can I do to help prepare for my retake.

I felt like the a lot of question where not what was in the study guide.

Thank you.


----------



## moodyk13 (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you take any references into the exam with you?  Use the links provided for additional references and print those out. Organize into a binder and make additional notes in the margins. 

I ear marked content using sticky notes. Made it easier to find during exam. 

It is a hard exam and does contain items not in the 2017 program. Also there were errors in the program itself as well as the chapter tests. I brought Them to their attention, but I don't know if. Corrections were made. 

I finished the course with  94. It took me 4.5hrs to take the exam and I barely passed. Yes, it's very indepth and intense.


----------



## shaunta_leonard@yahoo.com (Feb 27, 2017)

coder21 said:


> I bought the study guide and printed out the reference on the website.  Did all chapter questions, practice test in book and practice test online.  I felt pretty comfortable for the test.  I failed it.  What else can I do to help prepare for my retake.
> 
> I felt like the a lot of question where not what was in the study guide.
> 
> Thank you.



There was a ton of information on the exam that was not in the course materials or the study guide. I took it twice. The first time I failed by 9 points. I think I could have been a lot more organized. I had printed all the additional information and links that they offered. My problem was not being able to located the information in a timely fashion. They skipped all around the material so I was constantly flipping pages. I thought it was going to be done in order like the CPC exam, boy was I wrong! The second time I was more organized and failed by 4 points. I think I changed some answers that I should have left alone! I retake it in 2 weeks. I hope that I am better prepared and this is my last time taking it. 

Be as organized as possible and have your information marked.


----------



## coder21 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Cpco*

I felt like a lot of the items I study where not on the test at all.  I had printed out items and binder.


----------



## nike@nladlaw.com (Mar 20, 2017)

*CPCO Exam*

Thanks for your information. Could you kindly send me a copy of your indexes/spines as volunteered? I am in the course of organizing the material for my exam this Saturday.  i just took it and missed by one point!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Mar 21, 2017)

nike@nladlaw.com said:


> Thanks for your information. Could you kindly send me a copy of your indexes/spines as volunteered? I am in the course of organizing the material for my exam this Saturday.  i just took it and missed by one point!



Check your email!  Hope it helps!

Jennifer


----------



## coder21 (Mar 24, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your help.  I took the exam on Saturday March 24th and I PASSED.


----------



## Tami_F (Mar 24, 2017)

coder21 said:


> Thank you all for your help.  I took the exam on Saturday March 24th and I PASSED.



Woooohooo!! Congrats


----------



## JenniferB7 (Mar 24, 2017)

coder21 said:


> Thank you all for your help.  I took the exam on Saturday March 24th and I PASSED.



Congratulations!

Jennifer


----------



## anndrellebutler (Mar 29, 2017)

*Jennifer*

I take my test in April, can you give me some help as to what i need to focus on?


----------



## JenniferB7 (Mar 30, 2017)

I sent you a private message, but I am not sure it went through.  PM me your email address and I will share some materials with you. 

Jennifer



anndrellebutler said:


> I take my test in April, can you give me some help as to what i need to focus on?


----------



## shalolajohnson (Mar 30, 2017)

I saw your post on how you prepared for the exam and wanted to know more on how you divided and tabbed the massive about information in order to access it during the CPCO exam. Thanks so much. S Johnson 



JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## deirdre (Apr 1, 2017)

*Cpco*

I purchased the CPCO exam, study guide, and practice test in June of 2016, AAPC sent me a 2015 study guide. I didn't question the study year since AAPC is typically on point, I unfortunately "assumed" AAPC
sent the 2015 study guide due to no changes.  Well took the exam twice and failed with scores in the 60's. I then purchades another test and study guide in 2017 (special sale) and was sent a 2017 study guide. Wow, what a difference! The 2017 study guide is much thicker with lots more information. The practice test is the same from both 2016 and 2017. I again took the test last weekend and missed by 2 points, 68%. There were a couple questions on the exam where I feel none of the multiple choice answers were appropriate, of course I selected one to not leave it blank. So, with all that said I'm not sure if I maybe answered questions incorrectly on the 2016 tests because I was sent a 2015 study guide and if the exam I took on March 25 went thru the audits like the CPC tests go thru. I'm both frustrated and disappointed in myself for not passing in addition to being frustrated and disappointed with AAPC for sending me a 2015 study guide for a 2016 exam. Again, I didn't want to question AAPC's integrity. 



coder21 said:


> I bought the study guide and printed out the reference on the website.  Did all chapter questions, practice test in book and practice test online.  I felt pretty comfortable for the test.  I failed it.  What else can I do to help prepare for my retake.
> 
> I felt like the a lot of question where not what was in the study guide.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## deirdre (Apr 1, 2017)

*CPCO tips*

Hello. I'm interested in any CPCO tips you could share. 





JenniferB7 said:


> I sent you a private message, but I am not sure it went through.  PM me your email address and I will share some materials with you.
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## dmcclung33 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Same problem*



deirdre said:


> I purchased the CPCO exam, study guide, and practice test in June of 2016, AAPC sent me a 2015 study guide. I didn't question the study year since AAPC is typically on point, I unfortunately "assumed" AAPC
> sent the 2015 study guide due to no changes.  Well took the exam twice and failed with scores in the 60's. I then purchades another test and study guide in 2017 (special sale) and was sent a 2017 study guide. Wow, what a difference! The 2017 study guide is much thicker with lots more information. The practice test is the same from both 2016 and 2017. I again took the test last weekend and missed by 2 points, 68%. There were a couple questions on the exam where I feel none of the multiple choice answers were appropriate, of course I selected one to not leave it blank. So, with all that said I'm not sure if I maybe answered questions incorrectly on the 2016 tests because I was sent a 2015 study guide and if the exam I took on March 25 went thru the audits like the CPC tests go thru. I'm both frustrated and disappointed in myself for not passing in addition to being frustrated and disappointed with AAPC for sending me a 2015 study guide for a 2016 exam. Again, I didn't want to question AAPC's integrity.



Hello Deirdre, You are not alone with this issue, I had the same problems. I was also given the 2015 study guide and took the coarse in 2016, and failed the test in 2017 (by 8 points). I called the AAPC to find out why there was so much on the test that was missing from the provided study guide and the course in general. The rep stated that there are some known issues with this course and they are in the process of overhauling the entire CPCO course. He said it was expected to be completed in June. Of course even he realized that this was useless information to people like us. His advise to me was: to keep going over the course materials, review the study guide and view the updates by using the online practice test (he stated this was based on the 2017 test) and reviewing the Federal Register for 2016 and 2017.

I am retaking my test on April 8th (6 days from now).

Good luck to you and me both.


----------



## deirdre (Apr 2, 2017)

*Good luck!*

Thanks for sharing your experience. Makes me feel a little better. ?  Best of luck to you on Saturday!


----------



## nicoleworobel@gmail.com (Apr 15, 2017)

*CPCO Brilliant References Prep*



JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...



Hi JenniferB7, it sounds like you had the most brilliant references binders prepared for this exam! I too, am focusing on strategy in my preparations. I am taking the exam next Saturday, 4/22/17. I would really appreciate the opportunity to review your indexes. If it's not too much trouble, would you mind sharing?

Update: I passed, thank you so much JenniferB7!!!


----------



## anndrellebutler (Apr 19, 2017)

*Jennifer I sent you my email. Test is this Saturday!!*




JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## anndrellebutler (Apr 19, 2017)

*Please help test this saturday*

Hello,
   Can someone give me addition tips on the CPCO Exam. I am taking it on April 22. 

Index, articles, etc.


----------



## JenniferB7 (Apr 19, 2017)

anndrellebutler said:


> Hello,
> Can someone give me addition tips on the CPCO Exam. I am taking it on April 22.
> 
> Index, articles, etc.




Did you get my email?

Jennifer M. Connell, CPPM, CPCO, CPMA, CPB, CPC, CPC-I, CPC-P, CENTC


----------



## sab001 (Apr 21, 2017)

anndrellebutler said:


> Hello,
> Can someone give me addition tips on the CPCO Exam. I am taking it on April 22.
> 
> Index, articles, etc.



1.) Print the pages from the published Federal Register that contain the OIG Compliance Program Guidances. 
2.) Place these printouts in a binder
3.) Read each guideline
4.) Analyze each guideline - How are they different? What are their similarities?
5.) If called to teach these guidelines as a professor to college students, can you do so confidently. Can people look to you and consider you a knowledge expert when it comes to these guidelines? 

Have fun.


----------



## anndrellebutler (May 1, 2017)

*Cpco*

When u took three exam again,  was it the same exam?





coder21 said:


> I bought the study guide and printed out the reference on the website.  Did all chapter questions, practice test in book and practice test online.  I felt pretty comfortable for the test.  I failed it.  What else can I do to help prepare for my retake.
> 
> I felt like the a lot of question where not what was in the study guide.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## anndrellebutler (May 1, 2017)

*Failed 60%*

I took too much time on the first half. Does anyone know if it's the same test?



JenniferB7 said:


> I sent you a private message, but I am not sure it went through.  PM me your email address and I will share some materials with you.
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## anndrellebutler (May 1, 2017)

*Same test?*

Can anyone tell me if you get the same test twice or total different test? 




deirdre said:


> I purchased the CPCO exam, study guide, and practice test in June of 2016, AAPC sent me a 2015 study guide. I didn't question the study year since AAPC is typically on point, I unfortunately "assumed" AAPC
> sent the 2015 study guide due to no changes.  Well took the exam twice and failed with scores in the 60's. I then purchades another test and study guide in 2017 (special sale) and was sent a 2017 study guide. Wow, what a difference! The 2017 study guide is much thicker with lots more information. The practice test is the same from both 2016 and 2017. I again took the test last weekend and missed by 2 points, 68%. There were a couple questions on the exam where I feel none of the multiple choice answers were appropriate, of course I selected one to not leave it blank. So, with all that said I'm not sure if I maybe answered questions incorrectly on the 2016 tests because I was sent a 2015 study guide and if the exam I took on March 25 went thru the audits like the CPC tests go thru. I'm both frustrated and disappointed in myself for not passing in addition to being frustrated and disappointed with AAPC for sending me a 2015 study guide for a 2016 exam. Again, I didn't want to question AAPC's integrity.


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 1, 2017)

The test questions will be different.   AAPC produces several different versions of every test.   If you have 5 people taking the CPC exam, each person will have a different exam version with different questions.  The same applies for the CPCO exam. 

For what it is worth, I am creating a CPCO exam review and will let you know when it is available.


----------



## anndrellebutler (May 3, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thank you



JenniferB7 said:


> The test questions will be different.   AAPC produces several different versions of every test.   If you have 5 people taking the CPC exam, each person will have a different exam version with different questions.  The same applies for the CPCO exam.
> 
> For what it is worth, I am creating a CPCO exam review and will let you know when it is available.


----------



## aschlicker (May 4, 2017)

*Tears*



dmcclung33 said:


> Hello Deirdre, You are not alone with this issue, I had the same problems. I was also given the 2015 study guide and took the coarse in 2016, and failed the test in 2017 (by 8 points). I called the AAPC to find out why there was so much on the test that was missing from the provided study guide and the course in general. The rep stated that there are some known issues with this course and they are in the process of overhauling the entire CPCO course. He said it was expected to be completed in June. Of course even he realized that this was useless information to people like us. His advise to me was: to keep going over the course materials, review the study guide and view the updates by using the online practice test (he stated this was based on the 2017 test) and reviewing the Federal Register for 2016 and 2017.
> 
> I am retaking my test on April 8th (6 days from now).
> 
> Good luck to you and me both.



I have tears in my eyes as I'm reading this I have the study guide from 2015 and I failed it with a very low score. I'm so upset.


----------



## vpat28 (May 10, 2017)

*CPCO material*

Hi Jennifer .. I am planning to take test end of june. Can you email me the litrature for CPCO?



JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 10, 2017)

I just sent you an email.  Let me know if you didn't get it. 



vpat28 said:


> Hi Jennifer .. I am planning to take test end of june. Can you email me the litrature for CPCO?


----------



## mukesh7748@gmail.com (May 19, 2017)

*Hi Jennifer .. I am planning to take CPCO test. Can you email me the litrature!*

Hi Jenifer,

I am planning to take the exam of CPCO so can you send me the notes or study material on my email@ nikhil.jain608@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
DRx. Mukesh Kumar


----------



## anndrellebutler (May 20, 2017)

*My proctor told me I could not sit for the exam.*

I tried to take my exam today and the proctor told me I could not bring my material from the course. Not the study guide. She told me that I could take the test without any material or not take the test and tell AAPC I refused to take the exam. I am so upset. I left the exam without taking it. The proctor was new a proctoring CPCO exam, she stated she did not know what type of material should be brought, but the print out from the course look fishy to her. She said the printed paperwork should not have anything that has AAPC labeled on it. She also told me that I could not have labels. I studied for so long not to take the exam. 






JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## sab001 (May 21, 2017)

anndrellebutler said:


> I tried to take my exam today and the proctor told me I could not bring my material from the course. Not the study guide. She told me that I could take the test without any material or not take the test and tell AAPC I refused to take the exam. I am so upset. I left the exam without taking it. The proctor was new a proctoring CPCO exam, she stated she did not know what type of material should be brought, but the print out from the course look fishy to her. She said the printed paperwork should not have anything that has AAPC labeled on it. She also told me that I could not have labels. I studied for so long not to take the exam.



Anndrellebutler,

That is true. You cannot bring any material from the course. Please read page two of the this document. https://www.aapc.com/documents/exm-instructions.pdf
For the CPCO exam, you may bring: "Any published references are allowed, except Study Guides and published references by HCCA"


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 21, 2017)

Sab001 is correct.

You are not allowed to bring the AAPC Study guides or any HCCA reference materials.  However, everything else is allowed, such as printouts from the CMS or OIG websites, Federal Registers, etc.   If none of your materials had "AAPC" or "HCCA" on them and everything you brought was printouts from the OIG, CMS, HHS, etc. websites, then I would definitely be on the phone Monday morning with AAPC.   Those materials are allowed as are tabs, calculators, and highlighters.  https://www.aapc.com/certification/faq.aspx  I am not sure, specifically, what you brought to the exam, but if any of it was labeled with AAPC - including the study guide or course materials, then thn the proctor was correct in not allowing you to use them.   Having said that, as someone who has proctored exams, if your proctor was in doubt as to what was allowed on the exam, he or she should have contacted AAPC.  All proctors are given numbers to call should any questions arise on test day.  

I will be having a live, online CPCO Exam review sometime in late June or early July.  During the review, I will be going over key laws and tips for the exam and everyone will get updated articles to print (that can be used on the exam) along with printable tabs and other goodies.   If you are interested, let me know and I will send you some information.


----------



## fwilliams@arborhealthplan.com (May 22, 2017)

*CPCO Exam Study Guide Information*

Jennifer, 

Hello, 
I would be interested in participating in the review for the CPCO Certification that you plan on having in June or July, 

Thanks, 

Francine Williams


----------



## fwilliams@arborhealthplan.com (May 22, 2017)

*CPCO Online Review*



JenniferB7 said:


> Sab001 is correct.
> 
> You are not allowed to bring the AAPC Study guides or any HCCA reference materials.  However, everything else is allowed, such as printouts from the CMS or OIG websites, Federal Registers, etc.   If none of your materials had "AAPC" or "HCCA" on them and everything you brought was printouts from the OIG, CMS, HHS, etc. websites, then I would definitely be on the phone Monday morning with AAPC.   Those materials are allowed as are tabs, calculators, and highlighters.  https://www.aapc.com/certification/faq.aspx  I am not sure, specifically, what you brought to the exam, but if any of it was labeled with AAPC - including the study guide or course materials, then thn the proctor was correct in not allowing you to use them.   Having said that, as someone who has proctored exams, if your proctor was in doubt as to what was allowed on the exam, he or she should have contacted AAPC.  All proctors are given numbers to call should any questions arise on test day.
> 
> I will be having a live, online CPCO Exam review sometime in late June or early July.  During the review, I will be going over key laws and tips for the exam and everyone will get updated articles to print (that can be used on the exam) along with printable tabs and other goodies.   If you are interested, let me know and I will send you some information.




Hello Jennifer, 

I would be interested in taking the online review that you plan on having in June or July, 

Thanks, 

Francine Williams


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 22, 2017)

Francine,

I have added your email to the list.   I will let you know when it is available.


----------



## pmitch06 (May 23, 2017)

*CPCO Study Guide Issues*

Hello Jennifer, 

 I would be interested in taking the online review that you plan on having in June or July, I am as frustrated as the rest of the group on taking the CPCO. I have a 2011 study guide, and when I call to get the latest guide, they have told me three time this is the latest guide, but according to the chats and forum its definitely not..... 

Planning on taking in Aug.  My email for tips and details regarding the online review : psmitchell06@outlook.com.  


 Thanks, 

Pam Y.


----------



## anndrellebutler (May 23, 2017)

sab001 said:


> Anndrellebutler,
> 
> That is true. You cannot bring any material from the course. Please read page two of the this document. https://www.aapc.com/documents/exm-instructions.pdf
> For the CPCO exam, you may bring: "Any published references are allowed, except Study Guides and published references by HCCA"



That was surprising to me because the first time I took the test, I was able to.


----------



## anndrellebutler (May 23, 2017)

*Interested*



fwilliams@arborhealthplan.com said:


> Hello Jennifer,
> 
> I would be interested in taking the online review that you plan on having in June or July,
> 
> ...



Hi, I am interested in the review in June. I will be taking my test June 24,2017


----------



## fwilliams@arborhealthplan.com (May 24, 2017)

*CPCO Exam Review*

Jennifer, 

Thank you 

Francine Williams


----------



## fwilliams@arborhealthplan.com (May 24, 2017)

*CPCO Exam Review*

Hello, 

I am not sure how this happened as I am not the individual that will proctoring the review. I am getting emails asking to send and sign people up for the review. 

JenniferB7 is the person to contact. Please read through the thread thoroughly. 

Sorry for the confusion. 

Thanks, 

Francine Williams


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 24, 2017)

Francine,

I got your message and have already sent an email.   Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 24, 2017)

If anyone wants to sign up to be notified when the review is available, please do so at this link:  

http://eepurl.com/cP7hc1.​
You will simply get an email when the CPCO Review is available.   Please feel free to share the link.
The review is almost done, but I am still waiting on some state approvals.


----------



## fwilliams@arborhealthplan.com (May 25, 2017)

*CPCO Exam Review*

Jennifer,

Do you know if the review you are planning will be in June for sure? I want to schedule exam in July.

thanks, 

Francine Williams


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 25, 2017)

Francine,

I am waiting on some paperwork to clear with the state and AAPC.  As soon as that clears, we will be good to go.   I have every intention of having this ready by the end of the June; however, I don't control the state and they sometimes move slower than I would like.  If you are scheduling your exam for the mid to end part of July, you should be good.


----------



## fwilliams@arborhealthplan.com (Jun 2, 2017)

*CPCO Study Guide*



coder21 said:


> I bought the study guide and printed out the reference on the website.  Did all chapter questions, practice test in book and practice test online.  I felt pretty comfortable for the test.  I failed it.  What else can I do to help prepare for my retake.
> 
> I felt like the a lot of question where not what was in the study guide.
> 
> Thank you.



Hello, 

I see several people have purchased current CPCO Study Guide. Unfortunately the study guide I received when I purchased the course was a 2011 with only a few pages. My question is this study guide really worth the money? I'm also seeing people talking about how most of the questions on the test were not within the course, maybe. 

$90 is a lot when I thought it was supposed to be with the price of the course and was not. So should someone like myself really purchase the study guide. 

Thanks, 

Francine


----------



## jayr410 (Jun 6, 2017)

*CPCO Exam Guide*

***Hi Jennifer -would you mind emailing me this guide as well?! I'd greatly appreciate it! This will be my first time taking the exam and I feel a bit overwhelmed with the amount of information there is to memorize.*** (jruiz410@msn.com)    Thanks so much for the great advice!!


----------



## shaunta_leonard@yahoo.com (Jun 7, 2017)

*Course materials*

Hello, this information is NOT true. I sat for the CPCO exam 3 times and each time i had the same materials. I passed it on my last try May 6th! It states on AAPC website that you CAN have these materials. Any published references are allowed, except Study Guides and any published references by HCCA. It did not say any study material from AAPC. I had a proctor that wasnt sure and she asked the other proctors, checked the reference sheet she had and made a phone call to verify. I also called AAPC before sitting for the exam my first time and was told that these materials are allowed. I also had tabs that were allowed. They do not allow sticky notes though. I am not sure what type of labels you had but the only thing they stressed was not having sticky notes or anything loose in your materials. I made a few binders and seperated them by chapters and had tabs for different subjects. I would suggest calling AAPC and reporting this!




anndrellebutler said:


> I tried to take my exam today and the proctor told me I could not bring my material from the course. Not the study guide. She told me that I could take the test without any material or not take the test and tell AAPC I refused to take the exam. I am so upset. I left the exam without taking it. The proctor was new a proctoring CPCO exam, she stated she did not know what type of material should be brought, but the print out from the course look fishy to her. She said the printed paperwork should not have anything that has AAPC labeled on it. She also told me that I could not have labels. I studied for so long not to take the exam.


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 7, 2017)

jayr410 said:


> ***Hi Jennifer -would you mind emailing me this guide as well?! I'd greatly appreciate it! This will be my first time taking the exam and I feel a bit overwhelmed with the amount of information there is to memorize.*** (jruiz410@msn.com)    Thanks so much for the great advice!!




I don't have a guide.   What I had were old articles from when I took the exam and some indexes (way too large for email).   I am currently updating the articles and indexes and adding printable tabs as well as some other tips and will be offering this as part of a CPCO Exam Review.   Every attendee will get articles (with an index for ease of use) that you CAN use on the exam along with printable tabs and instructions on how to organize your binders.  No other CPCO Exam Review or Boot Camp currently offers this.  

You may sign up to be notified of the upcoming review at the link below (registration email should go out today or tomorrow).   You will simply get an email when the CPCO Review is available. Please feel free to share the link.

http://eepurl.com/cP7hc1

_Hint:   You really do not have to memorize everything.   This test is more about application and how to use your resources than memorization.  I show you how to do that. _


----------



## mrsmoore1207 (Jun 9, 2017)

*References*

Jennifer[/QUOTE]

Jennifer could you please send me what you have as well.
I just passed the CPMA-  VERY EXCITING
I want to continue on.
I was promoted to lead coder a few months back. All this hard work is paying off

Mrsmoore1207@gmail.com


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 10, 2017)

mrsmoore1207 said:


> Jennifer
> 
> Jennifer could you please send me what you have as well.
> I just passed the CPMA-  VERY EXCITING
> ...




I don't have a guide. What I had were old articles from when I took the exam and some indexes (way too large for email). I am currently updating the articles and indexes and adding printable tabs as well as some other tips and will be offering this as part of a CPCO Exam Review. Every attendee will get articles (with an index for ease of use) that you CAN use on the exam along with printable tabs and instructions on how to organize your binders. No other CPCO Exam Review or Boot Camp currently offers this. 

You may sign up to be notified of the upcoming review at the link below (registration email should go out today or tomorrow). You will simply get an email when the CPCO Review is available. Please feel free to share the link.

http://eepurl.com/cP7hc1

Hint: _You really do not have to memorize everything. This test is more about application and how to use your resources than memorization. I show you how to do that._


----------



## CorinneM (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey Jennifer, 
I attempted to PM you but it says your inbox is full...lol please let me know if the offer for the included information is still available and I'll try again.  



JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your many messages over the past several months.

Unfortunately, I am no longer offering the original articles as posted any longer. What I had offered were the original articles I found and indexes I created when I took the exam several years ago (before there was a study guide or course). Despite my warnings that the information was outdated and that anyone who chose to use them would need to update the information, I still received complaints. So, I have discontinued that offering.

Currently, I offer all of the up-to-date articles that you can use on the exam (230+ articles, 6000+ pages, already highlighted) with updated color-coded indexes and new matching printable tabs for all of the articles as part of my CPCO Exam Review. During the review we cover the most commonly missed concepts, practice the harder application questions, I give tips on how to print the articles and best organize them, and show you how to best use the cheat sheets included with the articles. As I tell people, you can spend $700+ on AAPC's CPCO course or $700-$1000+ on a CPCO Boot Camp, but none of them will provide you with the full complement of articles, already highlighted, with indexes and tabs. And I provide it for less than 1/2 the cost. It is invaluable and will save you 100+ hours of time. 

I do offer a free, 30 minute "Master the CPCO Exam" where I go over 5 key tips to passing as well as a monthly 5 hour CPCO Exam Review. You can also check out my Facebook Events Page for upcoming webinars and review workshops.    

You can also sign up for our newsletter where there are special discounts and coupons every month:  Newsletter Sign-Up

Feel free to message me back any questions.


----------



## kmdean (Jul 31, 2017)

*CPCO Exam and AAPC Practice Exam*

Is the AAPC Practice Exam a true gauge of the type and wording of questions on the CPCO Certification Exam?
Please advise. I am taking the exam on the 19th of August and am stressing.


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jul 31, 2017)

kmdean said:


> Is the AAPC Practice Exam a true gauge of the type and wording of questions on the CPCO Certification Exam?
> Please advise. I am taking the exam on the 19th of August and am stressing.



The practice exam questions are similar; however, many students report that the questions are harder.   There are a lot of application questions, many of which require you to apply multiple laws or know which laws may be implicated in a given scenario.  You need to know the laws as well as the intent behind the OIG's opinion, alerts, and guidance.


----------



## KUMALAT (Aug 2, 2017)

*Preparing for CPCO Exam too*

Would you mind sending to me too. 


JenniferB7 said:


> Check your email!  Hope it helps!
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## yvette.l.perry@gmail.com (Aug 17, 2017)

*Getting ready for exam*



JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...



Hello,
I'm scheduled for the CPCO exam this Saturday and am in the process of organizing my materials to bring with me.  I was wondering/hoping that you might share the materials with me that you shared with the other member?  I feel like I know the material but I'm so nervous to take this test!!! You sound so organized that I would appreciate any assistance


----------



## dbutler593 (Aug 29, 2017)

*CPCO Exam*

Jennifer, 

I sent you a private message. Will you please confirm if you received it. I'm not use to issing the forum.





JenniferB7;406748]I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.

I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.

I then organized it into six, three-inch binders and tabbed every law / section.   For the major laws, I found a summary page online and printed that.  For example, this page was a quick resource that I still use to this day:  https://oig.hhs.gov/compliance/provider-compliance-training/files/StarkandAKSChartHandout508.pdf.  

I highlighted key parts of each law as I hole punched them and organized them in the binder.  You need to be familiar enough with each law to be able to find the information quickly.  That is key.  If you aren't familiar with the material, having it with you does not help you.  It just becomes a mountain of paper.  Effective tabbing and key highlighting was crucial for me aside from test taking skill.

You are allowed highlighters when taking the test.  I also bring yellow and red flags.  I use a yellow flag on a question that I am spending too much time on, but I know I can get the answer if I have a few more minutes.   I use a red flag on ones that I haven't a clue on or I know will take me a lot of time/research.  If time permits, I go back and work the yellow flagged questions first, then the red ones.   If I am going to have to guess at an answer because I am running out of time, I want it to be on questions I probably would have had to guess on anyways.

Hope this helps and feel free to PM me with any questions. 

Best of Luck,

Jennifer M. Connell, CPC, CPCO, CPC-P, CPB, CPMA, CPPM, CPC-I, CENTC[/QUOTE]


----------



## JenniferB7 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have received several messages from many of you and I apologize for the delay.   I had to evacuate due to Hurricane Harvey and I am just now getting to all of my messages.   I will respond to each in kind.   Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding.  This past week has been very difficult.


----------



## jayr410 (Sep 11, 2017)

JenniferB7 said:


> I took the CPCO exam before there was a study guide and passed with an 86 on my first attempt.  So, hopefully what I did will help some of you.
> 
> I literally printed about 4,000 (double-sided) pages.  All of the information possible from the "additional information" part on AAPC's website:  https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx.  Anything and everything.
> 
> ...




Hello Jennifer!

Would you mind sharing your jewels as I'm scheduled to retake it Oct 14th. I failed by 8 points and I know it was because I didn't have ALL of the policies printed.. 

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kstigman (Oct 31, 2017)

*Test date December 2nd*

Hi I am wondering if anyone can tell me how long it took them to take this test? I know you are allowed over 5 hours but did it take you all that long?  Also looking for any tips/tricks.  What information can you bring with you to the test? 
Thank you!!
Kim


----------



## katiejayne (Nov 1, 2017)

*Compliance exam*

I am preparing to take the CPCO test and need some guidance on what to bring with me.  Can someone let me know what they printed and how they organized it?
These posts are making me nervous, any guidance is appreciated.

Katie Jayne
843-343-5543


----------



## AJW (Nov 6, 2017)

*Interested in your assistance*



JenniferB7 said:


> The test questions will be different.   AAPC produces several different versions of every test.   If you have 5 people taking the CPC exam, each person will have a different exam version with different questions.  The same applies for the CPCO exam.
> 
> For what it is worth, I am creating a CPCO exam review and will let you know when it is available.



Jennifer, 

I am taking my test in December and would love to know your index/tab strategy that others have requested. Any and all info you could share would be fabulous. Thanks!
Amy Wodarski, CPC, CPB


----------



## JenniferB7 (Nov 21, 2017)

kstigman said:


> Hi I am wondering if anyone can tell me how long it took them to take this test? I know you are allowed over 5 hours but did it take you all that long?  Also looking for any tips/tricks.  What information can you bring with you to the test?
> Thank you!!
> Kim



Kim,

The test took me about 5 hours.  Most people need the full time for this test.   As far as information, you are allowed to bring any published reference except AAPC or HCCA materials/references.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Nov 21, 2017)

katiejayne said:


> I am preparing to take the CPCO test and need some guidance on what to bring with me.  Can someone let me know what they printed and how they organized it?
> These posts are making me nervous, any guidance is appreciated.
> 
> Katie Jayne
> 843-343-5543



Katie,

You are allowed to bring any published reference except AAPC or HCCA materials/references.    I offer a short review class that provides highlighted articles (over 230 of them), complete indexes and tabs if you are interested.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Denise0728 (Jan 25, 2018)

*CPCO Exam Material*



anndrellebutler said:


> I tried to take my exam today and the proctor told me I could not bring my material from the course. Not the study guide. She told me that I could take the test without any material or not take the test and tell AAPC I refused to take the exam. I am so upset. I left the exam without taking it. The proctor was new a proctoring CPCO exam, she stated she did not know what type of material should be brought, but the print out from the course look fishy to her. She said the printed paperwork should not have anything that has AAPC labeled on it. She also told me that I could not have labels. I studied for so long not to take the exam.




My response is tardy; so I hope at this time you have posted exciting news about passing the CPCO.

Just as an FYI I will share my experience.  I have taken three AAPC certification exams prior to the study guides coming out.  I mention that because it meant the proctor in all three were not fully aware of allowed/permitted resources.  With that being said I have started the process for myself that once I register for an exam (CEMC next month - CPCO later in the year) I reach out to the proctor and introduce myself, clarify the certification exam I am taking and the resource material I will be bringing.  It allows for advance notice if either of us has questions or require clarification.

On the flip side; I proctor several times a year and when I receive the roster for each exam I reach out to the participants in the same way.  It is truly the proctors responsibility to know what each participant is testing for, the allowed duration (as there are variances) and allowed reference and resource material.

Needless to say, when I am complete with my CPCO resources I will have an introduction conversation with the proctor in advance.

I am sorry for your experience and sincerely hope the story ended with a positive outcome.


----------



## ANGMAG (May 23, 2018)

*Please Help Prepare for CPCO*

Can you kindly send me a copy of your indexes/spines? I am organizing the material for the exam  and your organization style sounds very effective. Please help



JenniferB7 said:


> Check your email!  Hope it helps!
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## betsey0704@yahoo.com (Jul 13, 2018)

*Seeking help*

I am preparing my binders for the exam. Would someone be willing to share their indexes/spines with me?


----------



## mkpatel (Jul 17, 2018)

*CPCO Exam*

I am preparing to take my CPCO exam. I would like to take in August/September. Can anyone share any tips and trick of how to prepare? I've read some of the threads...we are allowed to bring references? 
Thanks!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Indexes and Spines*

Hello Everyone,

I continue to receive several emails each week from those of you interested in the CPCO exam.  You are fabulous by the way.

I have posted this in the thread previously, but it seems to be difficult to find.  So I am attaching them again. Here are the original index and spine templates I used when I first took the CPCO exam years ago.   These are just templates and I hope they help you.  When I took the exam (when it first came out).

Note:  I printed over 4000 pages, highlighted, indexed, and tabbed them.   It took me quite a while to create all of that and with today’s current compliance, the articles are well over 6000+ pages.    Essentially every article/website referenced in the CPCO study guide/textbook and online is fair game for the exam.   Due to the volume of articles, I can no longer host the documents for free so I had to start charging.  ☹

For those of you interested in getting access to all of the current articles (already highlighted) with custom indexes and custom printable tabs, I offer an online CPCO review, which contains all of this information along with 12 CEUs and practice questions.   We cover the most difficult/commonly missed concepts, provide over 230 articles (already highlighted and indexed) that can be used on the exam, show you how to put your binders together and tab your articles (printable, matching tabs and color coded indexes are provided), and cover testing techniques.   We also have tons of practice questions and a practice exam.   

The review includes 12 CEUs, access to over 230 articles, 6000+ pages (already highlighted for you) that you can use on the exam, printable binder indexes and matching tabs to organize your articles, exam techniques, practice questions, and a practice exam.  This also includes a 1-on-1 coaching call to go over any specific areas you need help with.  I recommend this at the end of the review after you have practiced some. 

If you are interested, you can sign up here:  CPCO Exam  Review

This online review is in revision and interested students can get discounted access ($299 instead of $497) using coupon code CPCOBETA2018.   You will receive 6 months of access from the date the revisions are completed, so everything is "bonus access" until then.  If you have any questions, please message me.


----------



## aleeya01 (Sep 23, 2018)

*Cpco exam questions*

Can I have your email address?  I have questions regarding the cpco exam questions.  Thank you in advance.  My email address is k.n9478@gmail.com


----------



## Bobbi Tadwalt (Sep 27, 2018)

*CPCO Exam*

Hi all - I just took the exam on 9/15/18 and passed.  I have a few comments to share.

I've worked in healthcare since the early 90's and in healthcare compliance specifically since 2005 and have practical experience in almost all areas that the exam covers.  That being said, I think many of the questions were very poorly worded in the exam & stated so in feedback area on my exam document.  I also don't think it really measures your practical knowledge and ability to apply the regulations.  Questions like those in the practice exams which ask what year a particular law was passed or the dollar range of fines for specific laws don't measure that IMHO.

I also found the guidance about type of references allowed to be very vague and walked in with no references so that I would not be turned away - I wasn't clear on what a "published reference" meant and it seemed silly to print out reams of documents that I would normally reference online.  That being said, since others have clarified that you can bring in pretty much anything except AAPC or HCCA materials, I would have printed many of the regulations and references to have them handy.  

I'd be happy to answer any questions directly other than specific exam content which I wouldn't share.

Bobbi Tadwalt, MJ, CPCO


----------



## laurenlucchese (Oct 2, 2018)

*CPCO exam review*

Hi Jennifer,

Is the CPCO exam review still available? The link provided does not work.

Thank you!




JenniferB7 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I continue to receive several emails each week from those of you interested in the CPCO exam.  You are fabulous by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## mzhinton (Oct 17, 2018)

*CPCO Exam*

I took the CPCO exam on 10/6/18.  I was very nervous but felt well prepared for the test.  My binder was full to the max with all course recommended materials.  I structured my binder based on the CPCO on-line course.  I passed!!

Angela Hinton, CCS-P, CPPM, CPCO


----------



## emieses (Oct 24, 2018)

*Are hand written materials allowed?*

Does anyone know if it is allowable to brings notes written on loose leaf binder paper for the CPCO exam?


----------



## cgaston (Oct 25, 2018)

https://www.aapc.com/documents/exm-instructions.pdf

Per the attached, " Any _published_ references are allowed, except Study Guides and published references by HCCA" so I do not think handwritten notes will fly.  I did not have any handwritten notes when I took the exam but I am pretty sure the answer is no.


----------



## gingi1313 (Oct 25, 2018)

*CPCO Exam*



JenniferB7 said:


> Check your email!  Hope it helps!
> 
> Jennifer



Hi,

If you dont mind, would you send me a copy of your binder & info Im preparing to take this course.  Thanks gingi1313@aol.com


----------



## EmilyM (Oct 25, 2018)

I would love some advice on how to label and what to tab for the CPCO as well.   I also found it to be a difficult test and most information not in the study materials provided.
I failed my first time, but it is something I would really LOVE to pursue and PASS.    Thank you for any help.


----------



## erin.bristow25@gmail.com (Nov 17, 2018)

*Need help took CPCO and failed*



coder21 said:


> Thank you all for your help.  I took the exam on Saturday March 24th and I PASSED.


I am scheduled to retake 12/18/2018 and I am worried my company is leaning on me and I MUST pass !!! please help me what was your strategy?


----------



## JenniferB7 (Dec 27, 2018)

laurenlucchese said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> Is the CPCO exam review still available? The link provided does not work.
> 
> Thank you!



I just tested the link and it is working.


----------



## lakeisa.andrews (Jan 13, 2019)

*CPCO Exam*

Hey Everyone,

i just finished the course. I am planning to take it in April. Any insight or notes would be great. Thanks


----------



## ksearcy (Jan 14, 2019)

*CPCO prep class*

Did I see some type of CPCO training  offered by you in July? Was it a CPCO prep class? Please provide details, a link with dates, and costs.


----------



## anitabanita1 (Jan 26, 2019)

*Question*



moodyk13 said:


> Did you take any references into the exam with you?  Use the links provided for additional references and print those out. Organize into a binder and make additional notes in the margins.
> 
> I ear marked content using sticky notes. Made it easier to find during exam.
> 
> ...



>>>>>>moodyk13, do you still have your material? I would love help getting all the help to pass as well. Even an old study material. Thanks 
anitabanita89 at gmail.com


----------



## lavonnscott (Feb 18, 2019)

*sitting for cpco exam*



JenniferB7 said:


> Did you get my email?
> 
> Jennifer M. Connell, CPPM, CPCO, CPMA, CPB, CPC, CPC-I, CPC-P, CENTC



Hi Jennifer

I am sitting for the CPCO exam on Saturday.  Any suggestions?  Also, does anyone know if the "known issues" in the course was resolved?


----------



## hauthhouse (Apr 15, 2019)

*cpco exam*



JenniferB7 said:


> Check your email!  Hope it helps!
> 
> Jennifer



do you still have your indexes and would you be willing to share them with me?


----------



## JenniferB7 (Apr 22, 2019)

hauthhouse said:


> do you still have your indexes and would you be willing to share them with me?



I sent you a private message.


----------



## tfiller1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Jennifer, I am reaching out desperately for your help and advice.  I've printed all 7000+ pages of reference materials, I put them in binders (threw my back out carrying them around) and I've failed the CPCO certification exam 3 times! (4 points, 2 points, and 4 points again).  I sit the end of June for my 4th attempt and I'm getting so frustrated because I aced the quizzes and did very well on the exams in the course as well as the practice exams.  Please send me your tabbing tricks and any other helpful info.  Many thanks for your help!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 4, 2019)

tfiller1 said:


> Jennifer, I am reaching out desperately for your help and advice.  I've printed all 7000+ pages of reference materials, I put them in binders (threw my back out carrying them around) and I've failed the CPCO certification exam 3 times! (4 points, 2 points, and 4 points again).  I sit the end of June for my 4th attempt and I'm getting so frustrated because I aced the quizzes and did very well on the exams in the course as well as the practice exams.  Please send me your tabbing tricks and any other helpful info.  Many thanks for your help!


I sent you a PM.


----------



## hauthhouse (Jun 17, 2019)

I just finished the CPCO course through AAPC and was going to schedule my test.  My hesitancy is that they stated the only materials that i can bring is the OIG guides for hospitals, individual and small practices.  Is that correct?!?  will i ever pass if that is all i am able to bring?


----------



## ccgarrett (Jun 18, 2019)

hauthhouse said:


> I just finished the CPCO course through AAPC and was going to schedule my test.  My hesitancy is that they stated the only materials that i can bring is the OIG guides for hospitals, individual and small practices.  Is that correct?!?  will i ever pass if that is all i am able to bring?



Hello, 
I just scheduled my exam and when you go into the details of the exam, there is a section on approved materials. For the CPCO, it states: 

AAPC strongly recommends you bring 2019 coding books to the exam, you may review approved exam manuals and exam instructions. Office super bills, charge tickets, scrap paper, AAPC 's study guides, CPT® Assistant or other CPT® books may *NOT* be used as reference material during the exam. Tabs can be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals, if the obvious intent is to earmark a page with words or numbers and not add supplemental information. No other material of any kind may be taped, stapled, or glued into the manuals to be used during the examination.
Handwritten notes in coding books (as those commonly seen in daily work coding activities) are permitted and manuals will not be disqualified due to writing contained therein.
You must bring a Photo ID to the examination.
If you arrive late to the exam, the proctor has the right to deny you entrance in to the examination. All proctors donate their time to administer exams and assist members in obtaining certification with AAPC, please be courteous and respectful to each proctor.
Certified Professional Compliance Officer CPCO™ 150 Questions
Allowed References: Any published references are allowed, except Study Guides and published references by HCCA


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 18, 2019)

ccgarrett said:


> Hello,
> I just scheduled my exam and when you go into the details of the exam, there is a section on approved materials. For the CPCO, it states:
> 
> AAPC strongly recommends you bring 2019 coding books to the exam, you may review approved exam manuals and exam instructions. Office super bills, charge tickets, scrap paper, AAPC 's study guides, CPT® Assistant or other CPT® books may *NOT* be used as reference material during the exam. Tabs can be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals, if the obvious intent is to earmark a page with words or numbers and not add supplemental information. No other material of any kind may be taped, stapled, or glued into the manuals to be used during the examination.
> ...



*This is incorrect.  * Please go to AAPC's Exam FAQ on the website.   Click on the question "What items will I need to bring to the exam?". 

*



			What items will I need to bring to the exam?
		
Click to expand...

*


> For a complete list of approved and recommended resources, please refer to the "Approved Resources" document.
> Due to the diverse languages spoken in certain countries, AAPC may determine additional policies relating to approved resources. In such instances, we will communicate with examinees through exam confirmation emails prior to each event to ensure that everyone is aware of the local stipulations.
> *The ICD-10-CM Official Guidelines are allowed in all exams that list the ICD-10-CM as an approved resource.* Highlighting, underlining and brief notations needed for day-to-day coding is permitted on the printed side of the pages. Long passages of information are not permitted on the blank pages of the print out.
> Manual calculators and highlighters are also allowed for all exams.



In the answer is a link to the current Approved Resources.  The allowed references for the 2019 CPCO exam have changed.


----------



## SHAMZB100 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi everyone, I just took my AAPC- CPC exam this past Sunday12/12/21. Now I want to move forward and study for CPCO. Please advise and provide guidance in terms of books, lessons  and tutors/teachers. I would greatly appreciated. Any suggestions, feedback and comments are welcome. I want to know where can/should I start. Thank you again from the bottom of my hear.


----------



## Britteo (Jan 28, 2022)

JenniferB7 said:


> I sent you a private message, but I am not sure it went through.  PM me your email address and I will share some materials with you.
> 
> Jennifer


Would you be willing to share with me as well - email address is britteo@yahoo.com


----------



## cpineda@elicahealth.org (Feb 22, 2022)

Britteo said:


> Would you be willing to share with me as well - email address is britteo@yahoo.com


Can you share with me as well? Crisgina87@gmail.com


----------



## MissDee99 (Jul 6, 2022)

Would anyone mind sharing how they tabbed the reference material and any other helpful information?


----------

